# Taught Lisl 'Bleiben'



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I had been putting this off because I have dreaded teaching my other four GSD's this command. It has always seemed the most difficult for both me and the dog.

I keep forgetting though, that Lisl is a whole different dog than I'm used to having. I should have realized that she would be easier to train than the past GSD's based on teaching her other commands.

I used her Kong and lots of praise, which for her is a great motivator for her.

We used both sitzen und platz from which to start the command, and also changed the command from sitz to platz after the bleiben command, and the other way around too.

I don't meant to brag, but Lisl amazes me every time I teach her something new. She had this command down in four 10 minute sessions over two days.

I can throw her Kong clean out of sight and she will not move until I release her. I have walked out of sight to the other side of the yard and still she will not move. I think her butt is rooted into the ground until I give her the release command.

I have to attribute some of this to our bond as well as her intelligence. I think she can just interpret so easily what it is I'm trying to teach her and maybe it's because we just click while training.

None of my other GSD's were this easy to teach anything. Oh, they learned, but it was much slower and frustrating. Probably to the dog too.

Lisl has calmed down since she has matured and she is coming up on two years old now. She is always sharp and alert and understands so much. Maybe because I talk to her a lot. Living by myself I don't really have anyone else to talk to.

Good Mädchen, Lisl!


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

Beautiful dog you have there!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you. She has filled out nicely.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great job! I love when beauty and brains come together


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Great job! Lisl looks beautiful :wub:


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Good girl Lisl! She is a beauty  glad you two are doing well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

